# cardiologist for Chico



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico was found with a heart murmur on his last Vet visit, he has a cardiologist appt this coming Weds (8/7). I was told it was a 2 out of 6 heart murmur and has had a temperature for a while now. I am told it will be possible to have several tests run on Chico this Weds to find the cause/recommendations. anywhere from $500 to 800..... YIKES.... but I will get the tests if the Vet says it will help evaluate him. 

I know I have had Chis with heart murmurs that have lived a long life. Does anyone know the medicines? that he might be put on? or do they give medicine for heart murmurs??? has anyone been to a Cardiologist before? what happened??

What kind of questions should I ask the Cardiologist?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no advice (sorry..) but I just want to offer prayers for Chico and healing thoughts, and hope that the tests and future treatment go smoothly.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

my late chi was on tabs,can't remember what they were called it was a long time ago,but he had them for life and lived till he was 17 and died of old age,he was fine on the tabs


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks Michele... I wondered what meds were taken for the condition..... just abit anxious when it comes to Chico......


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jan, I have no suggestions on meds or questions for the cardiologist but I just wanted to send good wishes for Chico. You are both in my thoughts and I hope that the cardiologist has some answers for you


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I have no advice (sorry..) but I just want to offer prayers for Chico and healing thoughts, and hope that the tests and future treatment go smoothly.



Thank you...... he can use all the prayers you can give..... he has such poor Genes to have come from a 'well known' breeder :foxes15:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wanted to send well wishes. I don't have any personal experience but I had a friend whose dog had a murmur and lived, on pills, perfectly healthy until he was 13 (and it was a big dog). Died of cancer totally unrelated. 

Good luck to you and Chico. Please let us know how it goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> thanks Michele... I wondered what meds were taken for the condition..... just abit anxious when it comes to Chico......


I know it's worrying,but the only thing we did was not let him run too much otherwise he would start coughing.His name was Chico as well.I'm sure once he's on the meds he'll be fine


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have nothing to offer, but hugs and well wishes!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So sorry Jan!! Will be praying you find resolution for little Chico!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

was ur vet worried about the murmur is that why they are sending you to the cardiologist? My Male mastiff had a murmur 6/6 and my female 5/6 both lived with 0 medication and died of complications due to old age they never required any testing or medications and lived normal lives. The only thing we noticed with max is if we over exerted him with a long walk he would almost faint so we just never walked him much he was a lazy mastiff and he much preferred to lay outside in the sun the entire day. 

was just curious as to why your vet recommended further testing as my mastiffs never were even suggested by several different vets to pursue anything.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> was ur vet worried about the murmur is that why they are sending you to the cardiologist? My Male mastiff had a murmur 6/6 and my female 5/6 both lived with 0 medication and died of complications due to old age they never required any testing or medications and lived normal lives. The only thing we noticed with max is if we over exerted him with a long walk he would almost faint so we just never walked him much he was a lazy mastiff and he much preferred to lay outside in the sun the entire day.
> was just curious as to why your vet recommended further testing as my mastiffs never were even suggested by several different vets to pursue anything.


My last Chi (Tito) also had a heart murmur, he lived until he was 17 without meds.... but I remember those last few months of his life.... I dont want Chico to go thru that.....so I want to start early and do all I can for Chico.... the VET recommended a Cardiologist for his health and I am following up on that recommendation....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.... I will surely inform and update you once he has his appt.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

oh ok I just wasn't sure I know some pets do require medication just curious. I hope the best for chico keep us updated.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan... I am sorry to hear little Chico has to deal with another problem  
My Nabi had a heart murmur...we had EKG's done periodically...she never required any meds until she developed Congestive Heart Failure and cardiomyopathy ( this does not necessarily happen to every dog with a murmur ) ...she then took Vetmedin daily and perked right up again...for the EKG she never required any sedation, she would just lay there and let the tech do her thing LOL We don't have a cardiologist here in the north so all her EKG's went to the Uni of Guelph Vet hospital for the cardiologist to read and then he would advise us ( thank God for technology as this could be done in real time ) ...I would just clear with the cardiologist what level of exercise he advises , and what signs to look for that might indicate a vet visit was needed...hugs to my fav little man.


----------

